# MN golden specialty



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Is anyone going to the GTCGRC show on June 10th in Jordan MN?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

hhmmnnnnn...let me think.....Yep!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I will be there stewarding.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Probably not. The pups are leaving that weekend. If I have any time left over I'll be at Iron Range Retriever Club watching some dogs run.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I will be showing in Open B with Rivet, and then possibly(30% chance) Novice, or Beginner Novice with Filly. Will definately be doing Rally Excellent with Rivet, and Rally Novice with Filly. Without a place to train indoors nearby, and the fact that it seems to be raining all the time now, I am wondering if i will ever be able to train outside more than 2 days in a row. Guess I should get back into tracking, that you can do outdoors, year round no matter what the weather is.


----------

